# Ruger 204



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has bought or shot a new 204. I am planning on buying another gun here and I wanted something a little smaller but still have knockdown power for coyotes. I haven't shot one before and Im not sure if they are worth buying. Maybe just stick to the 22-250. Any input would be great


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

I have shot the .204 Ruger and was not overly impressed with the results. It shot .75 to 1.2 inch groups at 100 yards on a calm day. I shot a fox with it at 110 yards and the bullet blew up on the near side shoulder and the fox had to be shot again. I would recommend either the .220 Swift, .22-250, or the .17 Remington. My pick of the three for coyotes would be the .220 Swift. It has had a bad reputation as being a barrel burner, but mine has had 1500 rounds through it and still shoots the same size groups as the first day I bought it. I handload 40 grain moly-coated Nosler ballistic tip bullets, and propel them with a charge of 43.7 grains of Hodgdon's Varget powder. Through the chronograph, they average from 4310 to 4325 fps. Accuracy at 100 yards averages .25 to .4 inches and the trajectory at 300 yards is only around 3 inches low. My rifle is a Ruger M 77 Mark-II Varmint Target and has a Leupold 6.5 - 20X scope. Also, don't overlook the .17 Remington. It takes coyotes very cleanly and is very accurate with groups averaging around .25 inches on a calm day. If wind is a concern, I would still go with the Swift. But, when the .17 is handloaded with 25.2 grains of Varget behind a 20 grain Hornady V-Max, the cronograph reads 4400 fps. Pelt damage is at minimum and it makes one shot kills even through the shoulder at 300 yards. Trajectory at 100 yards is 2.5 inches low. Hope this helped and good luck.


----------

